# Omega-3/Omega-6 Content of Common Foods



## Chantal (Mar 16, 2009)

this blog has a chart listing the ratio of omega 3/omega 6 fatty acids in certain foods. i was surprised by the results.

the chart:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9mNHNOMqa...g/cvjLcPdaLpA/s1600/Omega6-Omega3GraphFix.jpg

the blog:
http://fanaticcook.blogspot.com/2009/04/omega-6-and-omega-3-in-foods.html


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Very interesting. :yes Also, in regards to fats, I think there needs to be a distinction between damaged and undamaged. For examples raw nuts/avocados would be a definite plus in my book, but deep fried meat in often recycled vegetable oil would be a big no no. There's a whole world of complexity to these fats I tell ya :b


----------

